# Do pregnancy symptoms come and go?



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi ladies

Does anyone know if it is possible for symptoms of pregnancy to come and go?  Some days I feel and actually am sick and then I don't have anything for a few days, my boobs had been constantly sore for the first 8 weeks then this week they are not as bad ( though getting a bit sore today). They felt really swollen before but they don't seem as bad now. I just keep worrying as soon as the symptoms go about silent m/c, which so many people seem to experience.  Any views or experiences would be welcome.  I have also felt very emotional on occassions and have eneded up crying for no reason.. is this part of being pg too?

Kitty4


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Kitty

I know exactly how you feel.  I'm not as far gone as you, but in the last few days my pg symptoms seem to have calmed down and I am petrified that I might suffer a missed miscarriage. I've even been hesitant about putting the pg ticker on my personal bit but I thought what the heck!

We're having our 6 week scan tomorrow and I know it is highly unlikely that we will hear a heartbeat but its only then that I will stop being paranoid!  I've been doing hpts for the last few days as I was convinced that pg was ending, and this morning I had a faint result that made me very upset, I had to buy more tests on the way to work and tested again - thankfully I got a strong positive.  I really thought that I would be home and dry once we got our BFP but I actually feel worse than during the 2ww    Hopefully our scan tomorrow will put my mind at rest!!!

If you read through the Bun in Oven boards - you will see that many of the ladies on there have had symptoms come and go all the way through pregnancy.  I have also been emotional on ocassions and I am having a lot of mood swings most of them for the worse but I think that's because I am so anxious! 

Wishing you a happy and healthy pg.

Take care.
Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Nic

I am tempted to buy some more hpts to check, but I know I won't stop once I start!

You should hear a heart beat tomorrow hun, so that will put your mind at rest.  I had a 6 week scan too and they said that they mostly see/hear a heart beat by that stage.  
I know I have to stop worrying too, but i know what you mean about the 2ww in some ways it is more stressful as there is so much to lose!  I keep trying to remind myslef to be positive but even finding it hard to talk about the baby being born or even getting excited really.  I always thought once I was pg I would be fine, and happy and content but I am a nervous wreck!

Anyway 3 weeks to go before 12 weeks scan- holding my breath until then.  Wishing you all the luck for tomorrow I am sure you will be jsut fine 

let me know how you get on

Love

Kitty4


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

kitty4 

my pregnancy symptoms definately came and went and we ended up testing every day for about 2 weeks after we first found out i even got Dh to do a pregnacy test incase we had a batch of faulty ones showing i was preggers when i wasnt  feel a bit daft now 

Love Mini xx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Kitty

give me a ring if you are worried at any time !

Pg symptoms do come and go all the time especially the nausea.  I found that I woul d have 2-3 days of feeling OK and then it would come back with avengence.  As for the boob thing well they stopped aching fairly quickly and to be honest I think I am the only person I know who actually went down bra sizes in pregnancy. Well correction I went up initially and then by 12 weeks I was on the way down again.

Clare


----------



## Jo Maccy (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Kitty,

Thank god for your message - I thought I was going mad as my Pg symptoms seem to go and then come back again. Only yesterday my boobs stopped hurting which I started panicking about only for it to come back with a vengeance today lol!!  I also started off getting a fair bit of cramping but now I get hardly any.  Still spending a penny every half hour though!! I have my 1st scan on new years eve so hoping that everything is where it should be and then I can start to calm down a bit.

Take care
Jo xx


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Kitty4

Hope you are well hun    DH and I saw our little bub's HB today - strong little thing   soooo happy I could burst!

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi girls

Kitty4 - congrats on seeing the heartbeat. It's so emotional, isn't it! Isn't it strange how you can be so in love with a flashing kidney bean!

To everyone else - my pg symptoms used to disappear just beore a scan.

Gill x


----------

